
CERN scientists 'break the speed of light' (2011) - sethbannon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/8782895/CERN-scientists-break-the-speed-of-light.html
======
justinclift
Missing "(2011)" on the end of that title. :(

~~~
theandrewbailey
Yes. They realized that their conclusion was incorrect due to a faulty clock.

